# Spinning- winding your skein



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I am probably doing something backwards or harder than it needs to be so I thought I would as the experts.

After I finish spinning, I wind my yarn to the niddy noddy and then soak it. So, now I have a skein. How do you go from the skein to winding the skein into a ball? I usually put the skein on something like my leg and wind it off from there onto my nostepinne, but what I want to do is wind it with my ball winder. All I see is a huge mess trying that. What is easier or am I missing a step?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I just started this process myself, and got a swift. Put the skein on that after it was dry, and then wound using the ball winder from there. It sure helped my problems with it all tangling!


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

That interim step is a swift. Put the dry yarn onto a swift to then wind into a ball.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Agree, get a swift. I bypass the niddy noddy and wind straight onto the swift


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

llamama1 said:


> That interim step is a swift. Put the dry yarn onto a swift to then wind into a ball.


I see that process in my head but when do you all wash the wool to set the twist? I take the yarn off the noddy and soak it and then hang to dry. So from there what? Onto the swift? If I put it from the bobbin to the swift and then the ball winder, when is it soaked?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> Agree, get a swift. I bypass the niddy noddy and wind straight onto the swift


At what point are you soaking your yarn to set the twist?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use my kniddy knoddy then set the twist. Once dry I use the legs of chairs to make a center pull.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> At what point are you soaking your yarn to set the twist?


I soak it after it has been on the nitty noddy for about 24 hours. Soak for a few hours in shampoo water, rinse, and hang to dry with a little weight at the bottom. When totally dry, put on the swift (or have DH hold it) and wind it on the ball winder.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Take your yarn off the niddy noddy or swift, soak or wash the skein, hang to dry, then put onto the swift to wind into a ball using the ball winder or nostepinne


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I see that process in my head but when do you all wash the wool to set the twist? I take the yarn off the noddy and soak it and then hang to dry. So from there what? Onto the swift? If I put it from the bobbin to the swift and then the ball winder, when is it soaked?


I do what you do and (Nicky noddy to a hank to a bath, hang to dry) then I leave it in the twisted hank (like you would get some yarns in at a LYS) until I plan to use it. Then, I put it on my swift and wind it into a cake before knitting or weaving with it.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

there are various kinds of swift, at, of course, various prices. An adjustable umbrella swift is good idea. I'm sure if you google it, you will find a number of spinning suppliers in your area. Recommendations from me would be a bit pointless as I'm on the wrong side of the Pond!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your answers. I will change my method.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your answers. I will change my method.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> At what point are you soaking your yarn to set the twist?


Once it's skeined I wash it


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> Once it's skeined I wash it


Thanks. Not sure why something so basic has me stumped.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I use my kniddy knoddy then set the twist. Once dry I use the legs of chairs to make a center pull.


I actually like plying from a center pull ball. I think it is easy to ply that way. Using chair legs is good. Thanks.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> I just started this process myself, and got a swift. Put the skein on that after it was dry, and then wound using the ball winder from there. It sure helped my problems with it all tangling!


I will probably keep my eye open for a swift but haven't a clue where I will put it. Lol. My spinning tools are taking over.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Swifts come in several styles. An umbrella swift folds up like an umbrella (!) and an Amish swift dismantles into a bunch of pieces. I also have an old Mennonite swift on a floor stand with a handle to turn the barrel, for lack of a better word. It takes up space, but is good for winding yarn off a bobbin straight from the wheel and making a skein. If you buy an umbrella swift, my go to swift, buy the wood model - much nicer, though more expensive, than the plastic ones.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I will probably keep my eye open for a swift but haven't a clue where I will put it. Lol. My spinning tools are taking over.


Yup, know exactly what you mean. That's why I won't start weaving. Looms take up so much space. Another reason I went from regular wheel to electric.

If you do get a swift, get a wooden one, the plastic ones are flimsy


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Cheryl,
here are my steps:
Spinning wheel for each bobbin
Ply from a lazy Kate my husband built
On to my nitty noddy
Wash to set twist, step on it in a towel to remove excess water
stretch it out with my arms and maybe wack it a few times against a wall if I feel like it
Hang to dry, Almost never use weights because I want my yarn open and airy
On to a swift only when ready to knit
Then usually ball winder a few times, every repeat makes the ball looser and better for knitting !
????Michelle


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Hi Cheryl,
> here are my steps:
> Spinning wheel for each bobbin
> Ply from a lazy Kate my husband built
> ...


Hi Michelle.... are you saying you wind a ball and then wind it to another winder? Back and forth? That is interesting.


----------

